# First time Japanese spitz puppy owner need some help please



## thuanseng (Feb 18, 2015)

*Help identifying my dog? First time Japanese Spitz owner would appreciate any help *

Edit: Is anyone able to identify whether I have a pure breed Japanese Spitz as claimed by the original owner? Having a little doubt now because the paws which were orginally black now have some pink areas... Also with the eye region do they look normal?


Hi guys. I've just adopted a 5 month old Japanese spitz, just have a few queries, hoping for some guidance.

1) Finally managed to upload pictures! Just wondering if my dog is actually a pure bred Japanese spitz. Not that it matters but good to know anyway, or what breed is he so that I can actually raise him the right way. His muzzle seems a bit long (he had its fur shaved off for fleas apparently but that was before I got him). He has a full white coat, black eyes paws and muzzle.

2) I've only had him a few days now, but he seems to be proving himself quite a stubborn dog haha. I know things like this takes time, but so far without food he refuses to come or sit, doing it with pet treats thiugh(small amounts)

3) potty training is an issue, we want him to do it in the toilet but so far he's makres his territory in the middle of the living room, edging closer to the balcony with each business to conduct . We'll be getting a pee pad soon to see how it goes.

4) at this point of time, chewing is a big thing for him. We've provides him with several chewing toys that he loves, but he can't resist the temptation to chew on hands as well, and any reaction with give him is like an invitation to play fight, causing him to go mad and reach for our fingers. Not too sure on how to deal with that...

5) he has this constant itch on his hind legs and near his penis, causing him to constantly scratch/gnaw/ shake itself off. Just one black spot so far which I think is dirty and not flea marks, but we'll continue to observe. Not too sure though..

Besides that, he's a wonderful dog that rarely barks ( 3 times in three days for proper reasons ) and is capable of lying quietly while we are busy. Really glad to have him, and would appreciate any help we get to raise him better. Would like to know his breed though hahaha. 

Looking forward to hearing from you guys. Cheers!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd say all of that, aside from the itching, is totally normal puppy stuff. It's been a short period of time, he's still a baby, it will take some time and effort for him to grow up into a calmer, well-trained dog. Just breathe, relax and enjoy the journey.

The itch, has he gone to the vet? He should. It could be allergies, flea dermatitis, or a variety of other things, but I'd feel a lot more comfortable with professional advice on that one.


----------



## dannbarbery (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes, that's normal behavior for puppies. We have one Japanese spitz too and she's really the most behave among the others. She prefers to stay indoors as opposed to our other dogs who love to roam around our backyard. If the itch is starting to affect him, I think that's the time you need to visit the vet.


----------



## thuanseng (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice to hear from you guys.
We cleaned his ear with some medicine provided and he stopped scratching it. However, he's still scratching his genitals and i have just a couple of small bumps like rashes in the region where there is less hair. Not to sure if this is normal, but we'll be giving him a shower tomorrow and if it persists, visit a vet. Is anyone able to identify whether my puppy is a japanese spitz from the photos? Having a little doubt now because the paws which were orginally black now have some pink areas... Also with the eye region do they look normal?

Cheers!


----------



## PolarDog (Oct 11, 2014)

Aw he is adorable, another japanese spitz to look at! 
Good luck with everything, they are amazing dogs! 

Edit: I don't think he's a pure-bred as his ears are much larger than a japanese spitz and his eyes are a bit further apart ( not sure if that means much ) but I'd say he's a cross


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I think your dog could be a purebred Japanese Spitz going through some puppy uglies right now.

Sometimes it's hard to tell if the dog is purebred or mixed, especially with breeds like this, because there is so much variation within the breed.


----------

